# Excellent Book for Photographing Pen



## butchf18a (Oct 28, 2011)

"A short course In Digital Desktop studio Photography. The complete guide to lighting and photographing small objects with your digital camera." Rick Ashley & Dennis Curtin.

WOW!! Long title, but pretty much says all you need to know. While not specifically a 'pen photography' book, anything and everything you may want to know to help you take quality photos of pens is in this book. One key element is that the authors discuss how much can be done with minimal equipment. The will touch on professional level equipment, but for the most part keep is simple and straight-forward.

They discuss cameras, setting up a "desktop studio", editing, controlling variables, lighting, and much more.

Shortcourses.com or I found my copy on Amazon.com, about $22.00


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 30, 2011)

I looked for it but had no luck finding it. Sounds like it is an excellent place to start learning more about photography.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 30, 2011)

Woodlvr said:


> I looked for it but had no luck finding it. Sounds like it is an excellent place to start learning more about photography.


 

Here is a link to the above mentioned on "shortcourses.com"  

http://www.shortcourses.com/tabletop/

Hope this helps!!

Linda


----------



## butchf18a (Oct 31, 2011)

Amazon.com entry.

*Digital Desktop Studio Photography Book/eBook* by Rick Ashley and Dennis Curtin (Oct 15, 2002) 
FormatsBuy newNew fromUsed fromSpiral-bound $19.95


----------

